# Brooklyn Nets NBA Team



## 9sholmes (May 23, 2021)

When is DJ going to be traded or let go from Brooklyn? It is clear that the Nets have no interest in DJ and his 20 million dollar contract, since they did not play him during the 2021 playoffs. Meanwhile, the Nets seem disprete to keep Blake Griffin who played several times during the 2021 playoff at one point five million dollars. Are the Nets stupid enough to believe that Blake Griffin will stay with the same team for one point five million dollars, while DJ for 20 million dollars plays less games for 2022's playoff run?


----------

